

Ask HN: What are the best places to learn white and black hat SEO? - jrlocke

General answers are useful to the community, but if you want to tailor your recommendation for me, you can assume the familiarities earned from a shallow background in advertising and a computer science minor with one web programing course.
======
pairing
White Hat SEO: unique title tags, unique meta descriptions, unique urls,
correct use of headers and other HTML elements, fast loading pages, & content,
content, content. The best way it was described to me is that its best to
think of each page of content as a lottery ticket to the google front page.
The more unique original content you have the better chance that one of your
pages will get ranked for some keyword. Really as simple as that. I have
articles from my app ranked on the 1st page of google in less than a week just
following these guidelines and my app has a page rank of 0 since its new.
([http://moz.com](http://moz.com) and
[http://www.kalzumeus.com](http://www.kalzumeus.com) are great resources)

Black Hat SEO: Compensate people to link to your website or find websites that
pass link "juice" to your site. I don't recommend this path.
([http://jmarbach.com/rapgenius-growth-hack-
exposed](http://jmarbach.com/rapgenius-growth-hack-exposed))

------
mattwritescode
I would recommend Google, a quick search will bring up millions of results on
SEO the good bad and the ugly.

